# Configurer connexion internet pour Ibook G4 Mac os x panther



## ssjuuf (14 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
je n'arrive pas à configurer connexion internet sur mon G4 mac os x panther.
_- J'ai une connexion ADSL 512_
_- Connexion ethernet_
_- Via PPPoE_ (je pense puisque je dispose de nom utilisateur et mot de passe)
Les messages qui apparaissent àpres chaque tentative de configuration sont les suivants:
- _" Impossible de trouver le serveur spécifié"_
_- " Impossible de trouver un serveur PPPoE"_
_- " Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page_ *http://....* _car le serveur_ *xxxxx.com* _est introuvable._
S'il vous si vous avez une idée, je vous serez reconnaissant.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## macaccro (14 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Préférences systeme / reseau
Selectionner Ethernet
Configurer IPv4 via DHCP
et le tour est joué.

Ton nom et MdP servent à te connecter sur ton compte (celui de ton FAI)


----------



## ssjuuf (14 Juillet 2012)

Pas tout à fait, j'ai suivi la procédure normalement et je crois qu'il ya un pas en avant. Seulement les parametres après la requete au serveur DHCP s'affichent comme suit

_Adresse IP : 169.254.86.130
Sous reseau: 255.255.0.0
Routeur : (VIDE)_ sans possibilité dy mettre un adresse.
_serveurs dNS: (VIDE)_ avec possibilité dy mettre une (des) adresse(s)

Quand je clique sur "Appliquer" et je lance safari pour tester c'est toujours le message
"_Safari ne parvient pas ...... car serveur introuvable_.

lorsque je vérifie avec etat du reseau, il est indiqué cable branché, adresse IP trouvée, mais pas accés à internet

Voila ou j'en suis.


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Juillet 2012)

redemarre le routeur et relance la recherche DHCP pour voir


----------



## ssjuuf (15 Juillet 2012)

Ca ne marche toujours pas, peut-etre que le probleme est plus sérieux que je ne le pense.    
En tout cas merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Juillet 2012)

A mon avis faut peut-être rentrer un DNS genre 169.254.86.1 ou .13 à la fin

si tu as une autre machine regarde le DNS qui lui est attribué sinon peut-être problème de câble droit ou croisé, je ne sais pas si à cette époque les carte réseau mac savent décroiser


----------



## Polo35230 (15 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Une adresse IP en 169.254.0.0/24 est une adresse auto assignée.
Le Mac n'a pas trouvé de serveur DHCP (mauvaise configuration du Mac ou pb physique)

Si c'est du PPPoE, dans la conf réseau,il faut créer un service PPPoE. Renseigner le nom du compte, et le mot de passe. (éventuellement, le nom du serveur  PPPoE, si le FAI en spécifie un)
Ensuite, dans avancé, il faut mettre "via PPP" dans configurer IPv4.
Ca devrait suffire.  Si c'est un modem routeur FAI, c'est celui-ci qui se chargera de la partie DHCP (adresse IP, masque, routeur,  DNS).

Si c'est pas un matériel FAI, il faudra alors alors configurer IPv4 manuellement avec les éléments fournis par l'opérateur.

Enfin, je crois...


Dérrière le Mac, il y a une box en mode bridge, ou un simple modem ADSL que le FAI vous a fourni?
Parce que là, il faut peut-être le contacter pour lui demander des informations complémentaires.


----------

